# Dumm gelaufen



## Klemi (26. November 2009)

Hallo
Am Anfanglief alles so wie es sollte, dann hatte ich ne super Idee und wollte das ganze in ein neues gehäuse umbauen soweit sogut. Das neue Gehäuse war nicht das neuste und irgendwie ist mir auch nicht aufgefallen das ich nur ein 20 pol. ATX stecker an dem Netzteil in dem neuen/gebrauchten Gehäuse hatte obwohl das mainboard einen 24 pol. ATX anschluss hat. Nach einem erfolglosem start versuch meinen fehler bemerkt und dann das vorher funktionierende richtige Netzteil eingebaut.
Der Rechner wollte aber nicht mehr starten, meine Diagnose defektes altes Netzteil/bzw falscher ATX stecker hat das Mainboard zerstört, da ich noch Garantie auf das MB hatte das ganze eingeschickt und auch ein neues bekommen.
Das ganze nun wieder zusammen geschraubt mit dem richtigen Netzteil, aber die Kiste läuft nicht an also die Lüfter, HDD und DVD schon aber der Monitor bleibt schwarz
vorher leuchtete auch die LAN LED auch wen der PC aus war  
Als nächsten schritt anderes NT besorgt angeschlossen und siehe da die LAN LED war am leuchten 
Power gedrückt und selbe problem wie vorher Lüfter laufen HDD und DVD haben auch strom Monitor bleibt schwarz.(Hab zwei Monitore ausprobiert) Also dem Power Buton gedrückt gehalten und die kiste ist auch wieder ausgegangen, und die LAN LED war auch aus und blieb es auch bis jetzt.
Meine schlussfolgerung 
Defektes NT(ATX20) ---> MB geschrottet, defektes MB ---> NT(ATX24) geschrottet, NT(24p) ---> neues MB beschädigt, MB ----> neues NT geschrottet?
Oder ist eventuell das neue MB schon defekt gewesen?  
Läßt sich ein NT durchmessen?(kein bock durch ausprobieren eventuell noch mehr MB zu schrotten)
mfg
klemi


----------



## fUnKuCh3n (26. November 2009)

Hey Klemi,

einmal kurz Dr. Google angeworfen und siehe da:
http://www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=66045;PROVID=2028
Netzteiltester ;-)

Viel Erfolg beim weiteren Testen und Glück! 
Sascha


----------



## Tody83 (26. November 2009)

Hallo!



Klemi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo
> Der Rechner wollte aber nicht mehr starten, meine Diagnose defektes altes Netzteil/bzw falscher ATX stecker hat das Mainboard zerstört, da ich noch Garantie auf das MB hatte das ganze eingeschickt und auch ein neues bekommen.



Das traust du dich auch noch zu sagen?
Finde es unerhört! Mutwillig zerstörte Ware auf garantie Tauschen zu lassen.

Das errinnert mich an einen Kunden der mal ne CPU zurück brachte da er Sie nicht brauche. Da er eine bessere bekommen hätte.
Dieser Versuchte mir trotz kerben an den Pin's (bedingt durch den einbau im sokel) weis zu machen das diese unbenützt sei.
Drohte mit Konsumentenschutz usw...
Nach nem Test der CPU stellten wir fest das er diese Übertaktet hatte und defekt ist.

Also mein Kumpel....
Wenn du dich da drinnen nicht auskennst! Lass die Finger davon und lass es jemanden machen der sich auskennt

lg Tody

PS: Garantie is futsch wenn du durch unsachgemäse handhabung die HW schrottest -> Du hattest keine Garantie mehr


----------



## Klemi (27. November 2009)

Erstma Danke für die antworten
Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das NT ne macke hat/hatte, aufjedenfall fingen damit die probleme an.
Die pinbelegung der ersten 20pins ist doch gleich oder ?
Brauch ich umbedingt so nen Tester?

an Tody83
Es war ja nicht mutwillig, eher ein versehen(bin auch nicht stolz auf die Leistung)
Ich war sogar ehrlich bei der reklamtion (da hatte wohl jemand mitleid mit mir *grins*)


----------



## Klemi (27. November 2009)

Die Frage mit dem Tester hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Ex1tus (27. November 2009)

Tody83 hat gesagt.:


> Also mein Kumpel....
> Wenn du dich da drinnen nicht auskennst! Lass die Finger davon und lass es jemanden machen der sich auskennt



Wie soll er sich denn dann jemals auskennen? Lehrgeld hat halt diesmal jemand anderes bezahlt .

Ich bin über jeden froh der etwas selbst macht und denkt (mehr oder weniger ).


----------



## PC Heini (27. November 2009)

Klemi hat gesagt.:


> Erstma Danke für die antworten
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob das NT ne macke hat/hatte, aufjedenfall fingen damit die probleme an.
> Die pinbelegung der ersten 20pins ist doch gleich oder ?
> Brauch ich umbedingt so nen Tester?
> ...



Nun, den Tester brauchste nicht unbedingt, wenn Du Dir sicher bist, dass das Netzteil ok ist. 
An Deiner stelle würde ich mal die Montage dess Mainboards überprüfen. Gerade in dem Bereich, wo die Schrauben und Aufhängungen sind. Die dürfen unter keinen Umständen andere Kontakte berühren.Dessweiteren würde ich auch den Sitz der Graka überprüfen. ( Hat die ev ne extra Stromversorgung )?
Dann, in der Nähe dass Prozessors könnte ein Stromanschluss sein. Ist dort ein Kabel vom Netzteil drinn?
Sind die Arbeitsspeicher Module noch ok?


----------



## Tody83 (27. November 2009)

Hallo!



> Die pinbelegung der ersten 20pins ist doch gleich oder ?


Ja die sind gleich! Und wenn mann den Stecker nich mit roher gewalt reindrückt auch nicht falsch einsetzbar.



> Brauch ich umbedingt so nen Tester?


Nein!



> an Tody83
> Es war ja nicht mutwillig, eher ein versehen(bin auch nicht stolz auf die Leistung)
> Ich war sogar ehrlich bei der reklamtion (da hatte wohl jemand mitleid mit mir *grins*)


Ich wollte dich nicht blöd anreden.
Mutwillig war nicht im sinne_ "Ha das mach ich nu kaputt"_ sondern im sinne _"Ich mach das mal, mal schaun ob ichs hin bekomm"_ gemeint.

Hoffe du bringst das wieder hin.
Fürs nächstemal...
ACHTUNG!)
Bevor du in das Gehäuse greifst oder komponenten berührst.
Greif auf das Gehäuse und entlade dich somit.
Durch eine eventuelle entladung kannst du sonnst Hardware beschädigen.


Vergleich auch die Netzteile und bau diese ev mit um.
Schau dir vorher an ob es vom Formfaktor überhaupt passt
Merk dir wo es befestigt war
Setze im neuen Gehäuse die befestigungs Bolzen da hin wo sie im alten gehäuse waren und entferne die die an nem falschen platz sind -> Diese könten kurzschlüße verursachen
Setze das Board ein und schraube es an allen punkten wieder fest
Nun die kabel wieder drann wo sie hin gehören laufwerke einbauen usw...

So wenn noch was unklaar ist frag 
lg Tody


----------

